# Let's go BLUES!!!!



## bunnyman666 (Apr 16, 2015)

Trix here-

As your unofficial rally bunny for your St. Louis Blues, I need all of the bunnies in this community to rally for the Blues to win the Stanley Cup!!!! Our first opponent is the stinky Minnesota Wild, who have an ugly dog-like creature as their mascot. Dumpy says the Wild smell like used jock straps that have marinated in a hot car that has sat in the hot sun for three weeks.

Go Blues!!!!!

Love,

Trix


----------



## Apebull (Apr 16, 2015)

Well my mommy cried and cried that de LA KINGS!!!! didn't get into the playoffs dis year. But we have decided to root for the Canadians :clapping:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 16, 2015)

Your Kings and Canadiens have had plenty of Cups.

Go BLUES!!!!!

Love,

Trix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 17, 2015)

Trix here-

The Game report: My boy Vladdy Tarasenko had one assist and Jaden Schwarz had one goal in a 4-2 loss against them stinky Wild. The Blues play sucked so badly that Dyson was going to name a signature vacuum cleaner after it. Not enough fights, not enough scoring from the Blues.

Dumpy's reaction: "After watching this team for forty-three years, I have learnt to keep my expectations low. I love these guys, but I know in my heart they will NEVER win a Stanley Cup. The St. Louis Blues are the Chicago Cubs of the NHL, but I still love them anyway. But it's great to watch the game with my girl Trix."

The next game the Blues will lose, er, um play is Saturday night. That lazy communist Vladdy (who is still my boy) BETTER start scoring goals, that's all I have to say!!!!

Love, 

Trix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Trix here-

My Blues beat them stinky Wild 4-1!!!!! Yay!!!!!

Vladdy had a hat trick. He was not a lazy communist this game!!!! He's almost as cool as Dumpy!!!!! Yay!!!!!

Dumpy's reaction: "The Blues did what they needed to do, and that was score goals and put pressure in the neutral zone. There were parts of the second period where it didn't seem like there was much urgency, but playing mainly defense and forcing turnovers was a solid strategy. Hopefully, the Blues will ruin the Wild's homecoming in Minneapolis/St. Paul."

The Blues and Vladdy hopefully will win on Monday in Minnesota. Stay tuned.

Love, 

Trix

P.S. LET'S GO BLUES!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevesmum (Apr 18, 2015)

At least they made it to the playoffs. Boo oilers. Yet again


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Well then jump on the band wagon and cheer my Blues on!!!! Okay- your Oilers won some Cups in the '80s with Gretzky and Messier. Unfortunately, I wasn't around for them times.

LETS GO BLUES!!!!!!

Love,

Trix


----------



## Apebull (Apr 21, 2015)

My mommy still says GO KINGS GO!!! and BOOO to the stupid ducks. I'm not sure why she no like ducks. They are cute birds.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 21, 2015)

Dumpy and I are resigned to the fact that the Blues will probably exit this round soon.


----------



## Larissa (Apr 23, 2015)

My mom brought home a Calgary Flames jersey the other day. I hear they kind of suck but I'm rooting for them anyways! Go Flames!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 23, 2015)

Trix here-

What a roller coaster ride this round of playoff has been!

6-1 against them stinky Wild. Vladdy scored, as did Reaves. Whole bunch of Blues scored, it was 6-1, after all.

Dumpy's reaction: "They put the gane on too ****ing late. I'm old and can't stay up that late".

Let's go Blues!!!!

Love, 

Trix


----------

